# Taxidermist?



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm looking for a taxidermist that is good but also reasonably priced. I shot and interesting drake mallard that almost seems like it is partially leucistic. It's body is way lighter than a normal mallard. I tried to put on a pic but it says file to big and I don't know how to shrink it. If anyone knows how to shrink the pics tell me and I'll post my pics cause I wanna know what you guys think.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> I wanna know what you guys think


Good, Fast, or Cheap???

PICK 2

If you want it mounted, get it done. Nuff said. As for price, you get what you pay for my man, you get what you pay for.

We've gone over this at least 1000 times on this forum. I refrain, except for this. Your going to get 2 or 3 different reccomendations. One cheap one, the others slightly more (I really do mean slightly). Everyone will say "work is awesome", "does great work". Bottom line, there is a difference, a big difference to the trained eye, and you'll get what you pay for, period.

Later,
Kev

P.S. 
Tex-O-Bob for my money


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Kev, couldn't have said it better myself. Everyone wants a deal, I get that. If you want premium oats I have those for sale at a more than fair price. If you want a better price on your oats I've got some that have already been through the horse for a much better deal. You choose...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not gonna lie, when I used to look to have a bird stuffed, I went based on cost... I have the worlds biggest piece of trash Redhead on my wall... because I wanted to save TWENTY bucks... Biggest mistake ever. 

Interestingly enough, 2 years later, I decided to spend that extra $20 on a couple of birds, and found who I consider to be the best in the state... and haven't ever looked elsewhere for my duck taxidermy. 

I guess bottom line is... What Kev & Tex both said... You get what you pay for... 

AND

Often... "Good" doesn't ever equal "Quick" or "Cheap". 

Would you go cheap with a tattoo? (I understand we're talking apples & oranges here, but it's the same concept)


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't have someone that mounts deer do your duck. I paid $200 to hang a turn on the wall. It's my only banded duck. There are feathers falling out, wires poking out, and it looks rediculous. Too bad I wasn't in the country when I had my father take care of it for me.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Check out Brian Snyder http://snyderstaxidermy.com/id1.html
Just because something costs more doesn't mean it is better. Check Brian out, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cody Freeman said:


> Check out Brian Snyder http://snyderstaxidermy.com/id1.html
> Just because something costs more doesn't mean it is better. Check Brian out, you wont be disappointed!


X2 but you will be waiting for more than a year to have your duck done.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

If the bird isn't done right and looks like crap. You are the one who has to look at it every day. Quality first!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Cody Freeman said:


> Check out Brian Snyder http://snyderstaxidermy.com/id1.html
> Just because something costs more doesn't mean it is better. Check Brian out, you wont be disappointed!


+1 and I don't mind waiting


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree. You do get what you pay and wait for in taxidermy. I have had birds mounted by numerous reputable taxidermist including some already mentioned. I now take my birds to Stuffinducks, Jeff Nelson and have been very impressed. Great guy that understands what seperates the average work with the best. Bottom line, keep doing your homework, look at what you want, and personally talk/view a taxidermist's work. I would rater have 1 or 2 spectacular mounts verses a room full of sub standard work.
Congrats on the trophy, Sliverslinger

Wings in Flight Bird Taxidermy
Jeff Nelson
Master Bird Taxidermist
p: 801-310.8042
e: [email protected]
http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com/


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool, mount it up!!!! I'd love to see a pic of it!!!!!


----------



## Bandedducks (Nov 26, 2012)

Look at Todd Huffman from Birdman Studios in Colorado. His work speaks for itself. His mounts are unreal and come to life just looking at them. Wait till you put one on your wall. Best decision you'll ever make. Price is equal to local guys. Maybe a few extra bucks for shipping, but then again listen to the argument about getting what you pay for. Last one I sent off came back in less than 9 months.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bandedducks said:


> Look at Todd Huffman from Birdman Studios in Colorado. His work speaks for itself. His mounts are unreal and come to life just looking at them. Wait till you put one on your wall. Best decision you'll ever make. Price is equal to local guys. Maybe a few extra bucks for shipping, but then again listen to the argument about getting what you pay for. Last one I sent off came back in less than 9 months.


He's a better photographer, than he is a taxidermist... I'd rather have it be the other way around.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

duckhunter1096, you are spot on!
Sliverslinger


----------

